# 2DayBiz Online Shirt Designer



## CustomShirty (Jun 30, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried it? At $250, the price is good.

Custom T-Shirt Design Script | Online Custom T-Shirt Design and Printing | Screen Printing


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

None of the demos work.


----------



## Grovian (May 10, 2011)

Yea i would say not worth it, if you cant even see it work lol


----------



## CustomShirty (Jun 30, 2011)

Works for me...

Tshirt


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Google it and read up on it. There are some well known security issues surrounding this software.


----------

